# Ever Calm........Anyone try this Scent. WoW expensive...What do you think?



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes, I use it along with deer dander on my boots, at the base of my tree, and on my decoy.....I love the stuff as a cover type scent.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Is that the stuff on the alan warren who?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw the commercial and I'm still trying to figure out how they know what a calming scent is to a deer? Deeroma therapy now? I look forward every year to see what's going to hit the market next. To answer the question, no I haven't tried it.

Heck I'll let the big monster bucks use my hot tub to relax if they promise not to pee in it.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Jedi mind tricks on deer........you are in no danger, go back to calmly feeding. 8^)


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

mn5503 said:


> I saw the commercial and I'm still trying to figure out how they know what a calming scent is to a deer? Deeroma therapy now? I look forward every year to see what's going to hit the market next. To answer the question, no I haven't tried it.
> 
> Heck I'll let the big monster bucks use my hot tub to relax if they promise not to pee in it.


I do not know if it calms them or not, but it smells like a deer.....so I use it.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you smell like a deer herd would that not calm a deer to your presence? I use it with great results myself and wouldnt go without it again. It is noticeable. Until using it i had never had deer feed so carelessly even for hours directly under my tree and all around me. Ive had deer bed right beneath me. I put it on my boots and pack , not camo as it is a little stinky. They claim the calming effect by the way animals react in your presence. I dont think ive had hardly any deer come in on high alert like i used to before using it.


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

I watchec some does come in upwind of it Saturday morning like they were on a string...came right up to the tree it was on and stood there licking it for a good 10 minutes...about 30 minutes later i watched a HUGE black bear come in and do the same thing....My cousin used this exclusively last year and said in all he harvested 7 deer total during the bow seasons, and they all exhibited the same behavior...I don't know about calming effect, but they seem to love the smell and taste of this lol....


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

If it is anything like Deer Dander I would use it, but it is twice the cost of deer dander.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

cmherrmann said:


> If it is anything like Deer Dander I would use it, but it is twice the cost of deer dander.


Smells just like it....the difference is it goes on in stick form and is not as prone to wash off....so in essence it lasts longer.


----------



## bdodge (Aug 22, 2010)

*It works...*

I use it and I believe it works.

I take 4-6 long swaths of camo fleece (I re-covered my tree stand seat) I wipe the ever calm on each of the pieces of fleece. I then zip an end of the fleece in each of my pant pockets. I also wipe a bit on my pants.

Test: I had swirling wind then it settle into blowing the wrong way well I wasnt getting out of the treestand cause it was the witching hour and the deer were moving behind me. 5 does came out of the woods about 30 yards to my left and were hesitant looking around taking there time (15-30 minutes) to pass in front of me but they finally did. they were 10 yards from me. So it works.

I use the swaths of fleece as added aroma when finished hunting for the day and put them in my rubbermaid tub full of my hunting gear.

good luck.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm just skeptical I guess. I feel no man made scent introduced into your hunting area is the best policy. 

I would assume an unaltered environment would be the most calming. Seems to work for me. I have had lots of deer pass withing 6 feet of my ladder stand this week and browse on my very footsteps that I walked in on. 

Wouldn't believe it myself but I started doing self video again this year. I think these guys leave the best calming scent you could ask for. These deer all came in down wind too and I only use scent free detergents for scent control. You couldn't pay me to spray something from a bottle all over my boots and clothing. 

From a 12' ladder stand...


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Regardless if wed like to admit it or not Steve, there are tons of man made scents in the woods. Unless you hunt extremely remote wilderness there are plenty of man made scents roaming around out there and no matter if you use scent free detergents or not you also are tracking in some man or man made scents. I applaud the fact that scenario works for you but DH in a Stick honestly does work, at least in my opinion. The way i see it is, we are blind if we dont realize that hunting is changing somewhat with all of the newer technologies out there and as long as they dont simply make hunting easy then i will give them a whirl. After all we are in the woods to see deer right??? So if slapping a little stick on lets me see more deer then i think thats a fairly rational and reasonable expenditure. On the flip side we all know there are some crazy products out there that are not effective but we wouldnt know they arent effective unless someone out there tried them to find out. The thing i really like about this scent is that is works as an attractant like one guy mentioned but also once you get them in really seems to put them at ease. I too have had many deer do just what you mentioned above and stick around for a few. I once watched 2 small bucks spar around and play for over 2 hours less than 10 yards. However, having seen all that and recognizing that sometimes the presence of more than 1 deer can somewhat distract attention off of your own scent, i have simply never seen deer behave as carelessly as i have when using the Evercalm. To each his own and good luck this season.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I hear ya. I'm just saying the stuff isn't out there for 9 months of the year. I'm very hesitant to introduce it at the same time I'm introducing my presense. Whatever works for anyone is just fine with me. Confidence in your set up is a must. I'm just keeping the scent thing as simple as possible and the less I add the more comfortable I feel about my stands. 

Have a great season everyone, things should start getting interesting in a couple weeks!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Their ad in Bowhunter magazine says these things:
"Uses the smells of deer bedding areas to keeep animals at peace." Sure it does. How did they bottle that???
"A calm animal is less likely to see you, smell you or hear you." Seriously??? Do they close their eyes, ears and stop breathing when they are calm????
"The only true all-season scent. Use it anytime, anywhere!" That right there is a statement that a marketing company with no serious experience in hunting would come up with.

Uh huh. There is a sucker born every minute and bowhunters are becoming the biggest suckers of all. Let's use some of our treestand time to THINK this year guys!


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

I am very sceptical about using foreign scents in the woods. But, I have used Deer Dander, with surprising results. I have had deer walk right over my trail without being on alert. Anything we can use that could give us an edge over deer, might be worth trying.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I too was a skeptic until last year. This stuff is the real deal. I won't be with out it. I can not begin to explain the instances when I have had deer catch where I walked in with it and then follow it directly down the trail to my tree. By far the best deer scent on hte market IMO.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2010)

Call me a sucker, but this stuff works. I picked up a stick late last season and rubbed it all over myself on the last day. I also rubbed it on trees and bushes on my way into my stand. Later that morning, two does came in on the same line I walked in on and they never showed any sign of alarm following my same trail. They even stopped to sniff the areas where I rubbed it.

And now today, as a matter of fact, i went back to my plots in the middle of a 100-degree day to step off some measurements for lime. Was downwind of one small plot in the woods and all of a sudden I smelled a scent that was exactly like evercalm. Stepped into the plot and there were two deer eating on my alyce clover. 

I am thinking, and I think I'll buy another stick this year...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

I have used it for the last three years. I have had more deer follow my tracks to my tree. I will not go into the woods without it now. I have never had a deer react to it porrly like a lot of urine based scent. Use it you will see. I love the stuff and I have always thought deer scent was not effective mot of the time. This evercalm stuff is awesome


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm giving Evercalm a shot this weekend. I'm also a skeptic when it comes to this kind stuff, but I figured what do I have to lose? Worst case scenario is I "burn" one of my spots for a while; I can always hunt somewhere else. Do I think it's going to burn whichever spot I put it out on? No. Am I expecting a 160" buck to walk up and stand at 15 yards broadside so I can shoot it? Of course not. All I want to know is if it leads to an increase in deer for me. I'll let you guys know my results!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been using it for like 2 weeks. Had a small buck follow the Evercalm right to my stand. I use it on my boots when I walk in....then I put it in the outside mesh pocket on my backpack(with the cap off, so it acts like a deer "airwick").

I haven't had it spook deer yet....that I know of anyway.

Since I hunt the wind, my main reason for using Evercalm is to put the deer at ease should they get downwind of me(and smell human). I'm hoping that the deer will disregard my smell since they also smell other deer(Evercalm) from the same area .


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

cmherrmann said:


> If it is anything like Deer Dander I would use it, but it is twice the cost of deer dander.


Nope...it's only $5.00 more ($19.99 (stick form) vs. $14.99 for Deer Dander). The liquid form is the same price as Deer Dander but you only get 2 oz., not 4.

I prefer Deer Dander (liquid) over the stick form of EverCalm. I usually mix the Dander with water and put it in a smaller bottle with a fine-mist atomizer. The Deer Dander bottles leak bad. Plus, if you rub a tree with the EverCalm stick, it'll leave white residue on the bark. Pretty easy to tell when other hunters using it have been at that tree...

Joe


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I have used it last year. I was actually suprised by the smell of it. Next time you shoot a deer smell the hide. Then smell a stick of the evercalm, they smell the same. Like I said, I was suprised by the smell of the evercalm.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Another gimmick


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

This year I've tried the Evercalm and Deer Dander. I have yet to see one positive reaction to either scent. Pretty disappointed!


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

I have experimented with Evercalm and Deer Dander and TB Scents alot this year.
Have a ton of night-time mock scrape picts with all 3 products.
Had a big nanny doe come in with her 2 skippers to the Evercalm rite under my tree. They sniffed everything the Evercalm touched...
2 nights later had an adult buck blow at me more than a dozen times from 50 yards downwind of me with the Evercalm.
He very well could have winded me I agree...

Anyways...you might fool the younger does and fawns and young bucks.....but Im not convinced any product will fool a shooter buck or a wise old doe...

I have hunted scent free for the past 5 years and all of my bigger bucks except for one I was scent free.
Im going back to scent free...no sex scents no curiousity scents....just DDW and Scent Killer for the rest of the season.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I've used it and had deer react to it. I think the best is to be as scent free as possible. Non-scent shower, keep hunting clothes clean and in airtight containers and use scent killer. 

Every time I've tried using scents I get busted. However, when go scent free I've had deer come in downwind. I'm just not believer in scents.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

it's the only scent i ever use. i have tried others like code blue, tinks, lethal weapon, etc. and have never had good luck with them. i have however watched deer walk up to trees that i have applied Evercalm too and sniff and lick that spot. it will also stay on the tree or where ever you apply it for a couple days because it is water resistant (wax infused). i just wish the cost would come down!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I've used it this year and I have to say that I have noticed a difference in how the deer are reacting around me. Since both my daughter and I hunt out of the same stand I wanted to do something to attempt to keep the human presence down. I may just be believing the hype, but I honestly believe it works.


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

last year i seemed to have good results but this year i seem to think the does get nervous around it? 
im using my stick from last year and wonder if maybe its bad, like an unfresh smell.. 

dont think i will again - might consider a new stick.. just unsure.. i think being as clean and natural is best bet.

anyone else have different results with year old stick??


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

volgrad7 said:


> Ive had deer bed right beneath me.


Heck I used to have that happen before any of the scent control stuff. I was really sick one year and had several deer bed within 7 yds. I ended up coughing, sneezing, and blowing my nose and they stayed there for over an hour, occasionally looking up at me when I made noise.


----------



## shooterrdy (Sep 3, 2012)

I hit both boots with it on the way in and I think it works. I have watched hundreds of deer and their actions over the years and once swore by rubber boots, and Scent Blocker clothing....

Now for the last several years I wear Sitka Gear clothing ( not advertised to keep away scent but to block the human outline) and Danner boots. I use all proper scent controls, Laundry soap, deodorant, scent spray, boot powder, fresh breath etc. 
I see as many deer and predators as I ever have and I think the Ever Calm brings out the deer's curiosity allowing them to linger in an area longer than normal. 

I plan to continue using Ever Calm for the time and would recommend its use. 

More important to success is being in the right place at the right time so get out there and good luck


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

It's the only scent I will use. Good stuff imo.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

mn5503 said:


> I'm just skeptical I guess. I feel no man made scent introduced into your hunting area is the best policy.
> 
> I would assume an unaltered environment would be the most calming. Seems to work for me. I have had lots of deer pass withing 6 feet of my ladder stand this week and browse on my very footsteps that I walked in on.
> 
> ...


those deer are young and dumb just saying , not bashing at all . if it was old doe she probably would have busted you if wind was in her face hey if it works for you roll with it good luck !


----------

